# why use 777 pellets



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Why use 777 pellets I cannot think of any good reason to use these super power punching pellets.
I do know that with loose powder my charges are all the same I get water clean-up and the cost of shooting my rifle will not bankrupt me.
finding the sweet spot for your rifle is allot easier with loose verses pellets, you can't get the in between loads with pellets. IE; 75, 85, and 95 grns loads or even between these charges like you can with loose. 
For those of you that use these pellets take a moment of your time and weigh a box of them out and see what you get. If you can find a box with all the pellets weighing the same consider yourself lucky.
I have weighed out my round balls and you would think that yes coming from a respectful manufacture they will all be the same. Not. 
This is one reason you will get flyer's while out shooting. your powder charge has to be the same. A couple of grains can make a difference. Just ask anyone who reloads. 

Looking at the cost between the two is a no brainier, in a pound we get 16 oz. and in a pound you we have 7000 grains.
In a pound of loose powder at an average cost of $23.99 we can get 100 shots. If we shoot a 100 grain loads.

A box of pellets is 6.9oz at an average cost of $29.99 and contain only 100 pellets @ 50 grain pellets. which will yield you 50 shots per box. Keep in mind this is for 6.90z of powder. You will have to use almost two boxes to get the same as one pound.

also if you happen to need say 90 grains of powder what are you going to do? break them in half? I have not seen them in 40 grains pellets yet or 45 grains pellets. but then why would you want five different boxes @$29.99 to make a decent powder charge.

Now the magnum pellet what a selling hype this is why is this a magnum powder did they add some special additive to it? My guess is it is just fffg powder. Seeing how fffg b urns faster than ffg. So the faster burn rate can give you more velocity and flatter trajectories


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree that it is not too cost effective if you shoot a lot. I only hunt with my muzzleloader. I dont shoot it for fun, so I take it out once to sight in (this weekend!!) and then on the hunt. The ease that Tripple 7 gives me is worth the price. I am still on my first box and I have shot my gun quite a bit and killed a deer last year. For me its worth it.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I shoot Pyrodex pellets. I like them because they are very easy to use, and I get great groups with them. Sometimes things that make life easier are worth the extra money.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I agree that it is not too cost effective if you shoot a lot. I only hunt with my muzzleloader. I dont shoot it for fun, so I take it out once to sight in (this weekend!!) and then on the hunt. The ease that Tripple 7 gives me is worth the price. I am still on my first box and I have shot my gun quite a bit and killed a deer last year. For me its worth it.


+1 from A-Z.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Obviously, your questions are rhetorical therefore I object! j/k Are you aware that you can get 30 gr pellets? That makes it possible to do 90 or 120 or combining with the 50's you can get 80 or 110... Your cost calculation did not take into account the cost of a $30 flask and $20 measurer... unless you shoot hundreds of rounds a year, you will not save money. Can't argue with the accuracy, however with a 1x scope or open sights, there are numerous factors that also affect accuracy, certainly control what you can, but unless you are measuring each measuring flask that you have and recalibrating regularly, it is not perfect either. Point being, when the crosshairs cover the whole target it is very difficult to determine the exact reason for accuracy/inaccuracy. I guess it would be fun to use a magnified scope on the muzz just to figure out the perfect load and then replace back the 1x scope, of course, I have heard of some guys who have the quick release scope bracket and can quickly switch back to the legal one....not good.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

"Why use 777 pellets?"

Because they work! 
I have killed a deer with them, I group well with them, and They are easy to use. Is there anything else you would like to know???

If you are happy with powder, why worry about everybody elses loads and powder??? Stick with what works for you and don't worry about what everybody else uses. We all have our preference, so Kyetay.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm shocked at the responses from you, I see that you would rather have the convenience.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> I'm shocked at the responses from you, I see that you fall in line along with all other sheep in the USA for "CONVENIENCES" .
> happy hunting this fall.


So if we group under 3" at 100 yards consistantly, why go to loose powder? The load works.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

consider yourself lucky


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I will, but your post basically bad mouths those that don't use loose powder. Get off your high horse and go measure some powder. :lol:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Why use anything but an Omega???
You could go on and on about all the things that you prefer, but nobody cares what you have to say. We use what works best for us.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> sagebrush said:
> 
> 
> > I'm shocked at the responses from you, I see that you fall in line along with all other sheep in the USA for "CONVENIENCES" .
> ...


Because some of are not happy if we can improve. I have to agree w/ sage on this.

I mostly archery hunt but his arguement translates across all weapons. I could just go to the local pro shop buy a bow, have them set it up with all the bells and whistles, pick up a dozen fletched arrows, have them cut and glue in the inserts. Put some tips on the arrow shafts and be happy that I can put it in a pie plate at 30 yards. But I'm not, I take time to find the static spine of the arrow, shoot them and adjust to the dynamic spine of the arrow w/ tip. Apply my own fletching, glue my own inserts. I tie my own string servings use thread instead of brass noc's. moutn all my own rest and tune my own bow. All so I can put it in a pop can instead of a pie plate.

I have just started putting together my muzzleloader equipment. I hope to have a decent setup soon that I am confident in and know inside and out. I have shot the pyrodex pellets and in my limited experince with them I think they suck. They are convenient for storage and quick loads but not much more than that.

I know that this sounds pompus and some will jump on the ethical police wagon and beat me up on this. But, * I'm not saying that everyone has to do it my way*. Just that its the way i like to do it. It just like getting what you pay for with equipment. You only get as much from it as you are willing to put in.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

That's the point. You do what works best for you, and I'll do what works best for me. I'm not telling you that you are wasting time and energy by doing what you want. Sage was judging us because we did it differently. 

I don't care what people day, under 3" groups from 100 yards are just about as good as it gets. Some people might shoot 2" groups but I am happy with where I am shooting. I'm not concerned about tightening it up a quater inch.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I am not trying to bad mouth anyone here, I see allot of people here and at the shooting range trying to shoot their rifle, and wonder why they can not get a decent group.

Have you noticed how many people go out and buy a muzzle loader and the first thing they buy are the pellets. then they come on here ask WTF. after they put 100 - 150 grains of powder in rifle and it will not shoot straight. and the recoil is so bad they do not want to shoot it very much.
If most of you would start out with 80 grains and work your way up in 5 grains increments you will find a better load for your rifle.
but you can not do this with the pellets.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Maybe instead of ragging on everyone that uses pellets, you could have posted a thread about "Pellets vs Powder" and then gave your useful input on how powder works for you. 

When everybody gives their advice, people can learn from each other. It's no use to any of us to just post about how stupid you think people are for using pellets.

Many people don't want to measure out powder. The pellets are a great idea and very conveinient. I agree that you could probably get a lot more accuracy out of the powder and finding what exact load works best for your gun. 

The fact is, most of us like stuff to be easy. That's why we eat at McDonalds, it's convienient. We know it's not the healthlist food, but we eat it anyway because it's easy and fills the belly.
777 pellets are easy and they work! That's all there is to it.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Mr.SagebrushI shoot the magnum pellets and your right they are just FFFg little compact bundles of joy..they shoot well threw my rifle ,  I took your advice and weigh'd my boxes of pellets out. 2 boxes and only 100 pellets (at $17.99 per box not the  best deal in the world) 5 pellets were off by 1-2 grains so I placed them aside and added what I had to them and yes now they all shoot almost threw the same hole Id Like to THANK YOU!!  for noticing the defect in my pellets THANK YOU !!! SAGEBRUSH!!!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

at least I have helped some one here. if you weigh them all the time just keep the ones that are different and put them together and make a box of them. still shoot able.
this is what i do with my round balls at least I can eliminate the flyer's for that group of shots.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Yup its drawn my group in tight wich is way cool!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You people are crazy if you are getting 3 inch groups at 100 yards what could be better?


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

2 5/8 inch group at 100 yards  Id rather know that I can hit the nail on the head....then hit the barn the nail is on... :idea:


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Do to the fact that my vision sucks and I shoot open sights Im content as hell with a three inch group at 100 yards........ Last time I checked the marine corp hasnt ordered any omega's or knight's for there sniper school for a reason..........its a primative weapon...... If you want to get into moa and dime sized groups get a bolt action in your favorite caliber a leopold scope free float the barrel and have the trigger worked over then spend hours with a chrono and an rcbs reloading press and shoot away...... Ive never understood the guys that spend 3 months at the range and shoot 20000 grains of powder and clean there smoke pole 40 times an afternoon trying to shoot 5 shots into the 10 ring at 200 yards........... ok end of rant......................... and by the way I have killed alot of deer with my 54 cal hawken and my 50 cal omega since thats all ive hunted with the last 18 years....................... _O\ _O\ _O\


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

+1000


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

can't we all just get along?


----------

